# What is this?



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

My son caught this eel in a minnow trap in the ditch near our house (east Harris county). It felt like a catfish with smooth slimey skin. No fins, but did have four small 'feet' or legs, two in front and two in the rear. I found something called a swap eel on the internet, but none of the descriptions had legs or feet included. Anyone know what this thing was?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I use to catch them when I was a kid and use for bait along with waterdogs.

Think this may be them,

http://www.herpscope.com/cgi/herpguide.cgi?Action=lookup&Key=Amphiuma+tridactylum

http://www.herpscope.com/cgi/herpguide.cgi?Action=pics&Key=Amphiuma+tridactylum


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Freshwater eel. They are considered a delicay in Europe. esp. Belgium. Enjoy. LOL.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

You found it...the missing link!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I'd call it BAIT!


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

looks like you could put it in an aquarium for many years to come...cool critter. i didn't know we had those in texas.

http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/ReptilesAmphibians/Facts/FactSheets/Threetoedamphiuma.cfm


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

unagi!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i bet a trout would eat it


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

are they real common


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the same critter or not, but I know that there are VERY tight regulations on some particular freshwater eels due to their invasive nature. There were people wanting to import them and start "farming" them. The authorities DO NOT want these suckers to get into the freshwater lakes and river systems because they will quickly become a major problem to the native fish. Again, I'M NOT SURE IF THIS IS ONE OF THEM, but I'd suggest that you send that pic, along with the location and details of where it was caught, to someone at the Marine Fisheries Division with TPW and let them verify.

Please post up with any information that you get on em. I'm interested if this is the animal that they are worried about.

Good Luck!

Lance


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

My ******* fishin buddy would call that thing dinner!


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

it's definitely not any eel...eels never, do not, will not have any sort of feet or limbs, only fins...this is not a fish, but an amphibian. see above..


----------



## Mark E. (May 26, 2005)

I am pretty sure it is a Mud Siren. I used to catch them in Metzler's Gully when I was a kid. Although they were not quite as large.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

300X said:


> i bet a trout would eat it


I KNOW a Ling would eat it.

Dave


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> I'm not sure if this is the same critter or not, but I know that there are VERY tight regulations on some particular freshwater eels due to their invasive nature. There were people wanting to import them and start "farming" them. The authorities DO NOT want these suckers to get into the freshwater lakes and river systems because they will quickly become a major problem to the native fish. Again, I'M NOT SURE IF THIS IS ONE OF THEM, but I'd suggest that you send that pic, along with the location and details of where it was caught, to someone at the Marine Fisheries Division with TPW and let them verify.
> 
> Please post up with any information that you get on em. I'm interested if this is the animal that they are worried about.
> 
> ...


They are a type of salamander, and are natural to Texas.



Mark E. said:


> I am pretty sure it is a Mud Siren. I used to catch them in Metzler's Gully when I was a kid. Although they were not quite as large.


Think you are right, my grandmother called them mud sirens also called them mud eels. We could catch them under pine straw in ditches. They made great catfish bait.


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow - that thing is big...and ugly!!

Cool pic. I'd put it in an aquarium and see how big it would get.


----------



## reb5618 (Feb 2, 2006)

Jolly Roger is correct, Three-toed Amphiuma. I happened to be walking property with a US Fish & Wildlife employee in Liberty County last week when a couple of City of Liberty Water Department guys brought one in that they found in a lift station. Same critter.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool Jolly Roger! Thanks for the info....as stated, I wasn't sure.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

GoingCoastal said:


> I KNOW a Ling would eat it.
> 
> Dave


Got that right, without hesitation.....


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

FishinChick© said:


> unagi!


 I ate unagi at a sushi bar on Bay Area Blvd. last week, I hope it wasn't this thing.


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the insights...after checking I'm sure it was a Three-toed Amphiuma. Strange critter...


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Definately a Siren. We found one in a cattle pasture after a long rain in Brazos County. Neat creatures. They like to eat crawfish.


----------



## tscarborough (Jul 16, 2006)

Congo eel (salamander) and they will bite you.


----------



## tray (Jun 5, 2006)

That is a 3 toed amphima. They are common in the South East. They are very hard to hold on to and they have very powerful jaws. Don't let him bite you.


----------



## mopguy2003 (Oct 7, 2004)

i think what you are talking about is a snakefish. don't know if that is one or not but i read an article about them a couple of years ago. you're right, they said kill them if you catch'em.


triple f said:


> I'm not sure if this is the same critter or not, but I know that there are VERY tight regulations on some particular freshwater eels due to their invasive nature. There were people wanting to import them and start "farming" them. The authorities DO NOT want these suckers to get into the freshwater lakes and river systems because they will quickly become a major problem to the native fish. Again, I'M NOT SURE IF THIS IS ONE OF THEM, but I'd suggest that you send that pic, along with the location and details of where it was caught, to someone at the Marine Fisheries Division with TPW and let them verify.
> 
> Please post up with any information that you get on em. I'm interested if this is the animal that they are worried about.
> 
> ...


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

I caught those things when I was a kid. I used to freeze them for catfish bait. Learned that if you freeze them live, when you thaw them out later and they come back to life.

Make nice bait, though.

Aimless


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Mudpuppy,I grew up in w/Houston by Buffalo Bayou.After a flooding rain thay would be in the streets and in the puddles around our yard.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

Mud puppy. I have caught numerous ones. It should have had 4 little legs. Everytime we get rain over here they come out.


----------



## trancatter (Mar 29, 2006)

It's not actually a fish, like an eel. It's an amphibian, related to the waterdog. I saw them fairly often as a child in Lake Charles. I can't seem to find the exact species on the amphibian websites I looked at.


----------



## trancatter (Mar 29, 2006)

It is indeed called a Congo Eel, scientific name is Amphiuma means. But it is an amphibian, not an eel.


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice Catch...you Should Get It Mounted And Put It On Top Of The Mantel Piece


----------

